

Comcastify.js: Sometimes images just load too damned fast - darkstar999
http://theonion.github.io/comcastifyjs/

======
darkstar999
I was surprised to see that The Onion has quite a few (serious) open source
projects. [https://github.com/theonion](https://github.com/theonion)

~~~
bhhaskin
And it looks like most of them have to do with Django!

------
blangblang
The idea of repository as editorial makes me really happy.

------
elwell
[https://github.com/theonion/comcastifyjs/pull/5](https://github.com/theonion/comcastifyjs/pull/5)

------
jnbiche
Oh wow, I'm back in 1994!

------
jseip
Well done Onion!

